# Happy Birthday To Yusuf



## Stroodlepuff (16/12/13)

Today is @Yusuf Patel birthday!

From everyone here at Ecigs SA we hope you have a fantastic day!

Vape On!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## allien1265 (16/12/13)

Slamat on your birthday and may Allah shower you with his mercy and blessings for many more years .


----------



## Andre (16/12/13)

Have a fantastic day and super year ahead.


----------



## Space_Cowboy (16/12/13)

Happy bday!


----------

